# Hypothesis: 'Star Trek' Captains and the MBTI Temperaments



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Blasphemy!


----------



## Trainwreck (Sep 14, 2010)

madhatter said:


> Seems like you XNTPs got all the cool characters!...although I do love Picard.


I dunno, as an ENTP it seems like we only get a brazen and controlled recklessness, plus womanizing.


----------



## SuperunknownVortex (Dec 4, 2009)

Trainwreck said:


> I dunno, as an ENTP it seems like we only get a brazen and controlled recklessness, plus womanizing.


But y'all didn't get 2009 James T. Kirk, did y'all? The ESTPs did. For the win.


----------



## Nobleheart (Jun 9, 2010)

The hypothesis may be busted, but it was a good idea. I like the assumption that certain types are likely to identify with certain fictional characters.

Here's my picks.

Pike (Seriously, that dude was THE MAN) > New Kirk's Dad > Picard > New Kirk > Ryker (from the 'future' episode where he blew the ships in half) > Archer (I don't see the issue with Enterprise. Easily my second favorite series after TNG) > Khan (He did captain the Reliant and was a flaming bad ass) > Old Kirk > Sisko > Sulu (that time he yelled "Shields!" in the movie where he had his own ship) > The dude that was Captain of the Reliant for like ten minutes then got the thing stuck in his ear with Chechov > The guy who was the first Captain to get stabbed in the new Star Trek movie > Anyone else who has ever captained a ship in the history of Star Trek > Janeway.



SuperunknownVortex said:


> NF's (Catalysts) will prefer Archer or Sisko over the remaining captains.


Archer is high on my list. Sisko stared to impress me toward the end of DS9, especially in the episode where they went back in time, and he was blasting people with a shotgun, but I have to put him lower on the list because he too often stepped outside the idealistic scope of Star Fleet's intentions. Granted, were I in his position, I'd have probably done exactly the same things... then felt bad about it later. This is why I admire Pike, Picard, all three Kirks, and Archer. While they may or may not have always followed the letter of the law, they followed the spirit of it and to me, the spirit of Star Fleet's approach is the whole reason why the franchise is so successful. It's an example of how idealism could be applied to life if only people would choose to do so. Science fiction has long been the inspiration for real life, and clearly Star Trek has inspired the world over the past several decades.


----------



## SuperunknownVortex (Dec 4, 2009)

Nobleheart said:


> The hypothesis may be busted, but it was a good idea. I like the assumption that certain types are likely to identify with certain fictional characters.


That it is. It was a worthy try...



Nobleheart said:


> ...Sisko stared to impress me toward the end of DS9, especially in the episode where they went back in time, and he was blasting people with a shotgun, but I have to put him lower on the list because he too often stepped outside the idealistic scope of Star Fleet's intentions. ...


This is one of my strongest reasons why I prefer Sisko over the other Star Fleet captains.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Trainwreck said:


> I dunno, as an ENTP it seems like we only get a brazen and controlled recklessness, plus womanizing.


And what's wrong with that? :tongue:


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Trainwreck said:


> Picard: xNTJ
> Sisko: xNFJ because he's more bull headed than Picard and seems much more passionate.
> Kirk: ENTP
> 
> ...


Picard: INTJ
Sisko: INFJ (not too sure about him)
Kirk: ESTP
Worf: ISTJ (utterly)
Riker: ESTJ 

Data's totally an INTP, though. :tongue:


----------



## Overman912 (Oct 27, 2010)

I defintely think Picard was an INTJ. Always impartial and seldom displayed emotion. In the TNG episode Reunification, where he meet Spock, Spock comments to Data that he finds Picard pecuilar because Picard is highly analytical and dispassionate.


----------



## talemin (Jul 4, 2010)

Out of Picard (and perhaps Archer) , I always thought all captains were E...but I need a little rewatching of TNG and perhaps a captain avoiding retiring in itself and thinking 'collectively' goes with the job XD. 

However... I am an NT and I think I could work under all of them. Except of course idiotic troll Kirk


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorry, but Kirk is unfortunately an ENTP that is just thrust into a bunch of "do this now!" situations. As an ENTP, if there is a time limit, I make decisions in one second. 

The only thing (in the movie not the series, as he is an ENTP much more obviously in the series) that would lead me to ESTP is that during the fights, he continues rather than trying to talk himself out of it like I would do. Everything else about him screams ENTP. In the series, he usually follows Spock's logical leaps, and even heads him off sometimes, leading me to believe he is an NT and more specifically ENTP.

ENTP characters in movies a reckless, lucky, brash, ballsy, and womanizers. I would be offended if I wasn't like that lol.


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

"The ESTP does not trust their instincts, and is suspicious of other people's intuition as well." 

Portrait of an ESTP

Sounds like the exact opposite of Kirk to me.


----------



## Nobleheart (Jun 9, 2010)

bigtex1989 said:


> Sorry, but Kirk is unfortunately an ENTP that is just thrust into a bunch of "do this now!" situations. As an ENTP, if there is a time limit, I make decisions in one second.


I have several ENTP friends in real life. They always assume everyone they admire is an ENTP too. You guys are masters at coming up with reasons why something should work (and overlooking why it doesn't) when you want it to be the case.


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

Lol. That is pretty funny, but I admire lots of non ENTPs. JLP is my favorite captain, obviously not an ENTP. Sherlock Holmes (book not movie) as well. I admire very few ENTPs actually. There are about 5 that everyone should admire, but past those I don't know. That being said, what type do you think Kirk is then? I'd be glad to tell you why you're wrong


----------



## life support (Feb 19, 2011)

i prefer sisko.


----------



## talemin (Jul 4, 2010)

bigtex1989 said:


> Lol. That is pretty funny, but I admire lots of non ENTPs. JLP is my favorite captain, obviously not an ENTP. Sherlock Holmes (book not movie) as well. I admire very few ENTPs actually. There are about 5 that everyone should admire, but past those I don't know. That being said, what type do you think Kirk is then? I'd be glad to tell you why you're wrong


LOL...you are right, Kirk is ENTP...because I always assume someone I can't stand is one 

Now I was not here (only) for trolling...I just rewatched TNG and Enterprise. Picard is totally an INFJ. And Archer an INFP. So I was wrong thinking of all captains as Extroverts.

This also brings all possible INTJs pgs to female ones...oO


----------



## Xn18 (Mar 1, 2011)

Actually, Picard was my favourite.


----------



## Nobleheart (Jun 9, 2010)

I have a buddy that has opened me to the possibility that Picard is an INFJ, but I see too much Si in him for that - far too much regulation. Has anyone considered that he might best represent a really well developed ISFJ? Starting at what is customary (Si) moving to what is morally right (Fe) followed by understanding how it works (Ti), but supported by a very strong grasp of possibilities and potentials (Ne)? The same could be the case for ISTJ, if we attribute a very strong Fi and Ne. 

As for Archer, I can see INFP patterns but I can also see ENFJ patterns. Clearly an F-N-S-T approach, probably depending on the writer which functions he is attributed. For example, an ENTP writer might write him as Fe-Ne-Si-Ti because those are the functions the ENTP is familiar with. Also, I have to change my stance. Archer is now one of my favorite Captains.

T'pol? INTJ or INTP?


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Kirk = ENTP
Picard = INTJ

Favourites: Picard, Kirk (TOS, not that prequel film)
@talemin, how is Picard an INFJ?


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

deleted: double post


----------



## Verthani (May 8, 2012)

Nobleheart said:


> I have a buddy that has opened me to the possibility that Picard is an INFJ, but I see too much Si in him for that - far too much regulation. Has anyone considered that he might best represent a really well developed ISFJ? Starting at what is customary (Si) moving to what is morally right (Fe) followed by understanding how it works (Ti), but supported by a very strong grasp of possibilities and potentials (Ne)? The same could be the case for ISTJ, if we attribute a very strong Fi and Ne.
> 
> As for Archer, I can see INFP patterns but I can also see ENFJ patterns. Clearly an F-N-S-T approach, probably depending on the writer which functions he is attributed. For example, an ENTP writer might write him as Fe-Ne-Si-Ti because those are the functions the ENTP is familiar with. Also, I have to change my stance. Archer is now one of my favorite Captains.
> 
> T'pol? INTJ or INTP?


Picard is just kinda of impersonal and orderly, he isn't really a rules lawyer. The first fight of the series that he and Riker have is about Picard ignoring Star Fleet policy and wanting to go down with the away team, and Riker getting annoyed because that isn't a captain's duty. Also, his back story is that he left his family's vineyard and pursued a career that his older brother and father somewhat disproved of because of his strong independence. His brother is very much the SJ who stayed at home and took care of the family legacy while Picard didn't even think of his leaving that way. 

Sisko is definately an INFJ I would say. Most N people learn some S skills if they have an important job within a system because you have to develop them to get along in our very S world. Just off the top of my head, I remember his rivalry with the Vulcan Captain was mostly based on the fact that he thought Vulcan's didn't have any Heart or put their Heart into what they do. That sounds very NF to me. He's a very passionate man, I always thought that from the beginning of the show.

I'm conflicted about Kirk though, I'm honestly not sure if he's a F or T user. He wasn't gushy, but not all F users are actually. One of the things I've noticed no one's really brought up about Kirk is that he's the Captain with the best people/interpersonal skills really. I never really saw Kirk as a womanizer, he wasn't using them and throwing them away, he always seemed to honestly like all of the women he flirted with. He was more of a charmer I think than some sort of sex maniac.

T'Pol is probably an INTJ if she's an NT type. She has a lot of strong opinions that she wrestles with which says Te to me.


----------

